
Show HN: Travocado – Simplify camping trip logistics - travocado
https://www.travocado.co/
======
travocado
Travocado simplifies planning the logistics of your group camping trip.

\- Send invites and collect rsvps.

\- Coordinate rides and carpooling.

\- Create lists of supplies and figure out who's bringing what.

\- Plan meals and schedule of activities.

\- Submit expenses and calculate how much each person owes.

\- Chat real-time or offline with other trip members.

\- Receive regular email updates on recent chat activity, the progress of
planning, and your own personal to-do list.

\- An email at the end of the trip tells each person how much they owe and the
methods by which they can pay the organizer.

\- Works for camping trips, Coachella, Burning Man, any type of coordinated
group trip!

I'm a solo developer/designer/entrepreneur and this started out as a learning
project so I could learn node, react, postgres, isomorphic rendering. It
turned out to be a solid idea so I quit my job and have been working on this
full-time for the last few months.

We just came out of private beta and now looking for a wider audience to give
us feedback and help guide us to be the trip planning tool you've always
wanted! (I'm not a designer by trade so I'd love feedback if the UI is
confusing anywhere.)

~~~
wdstash
Interesting concept, but the UI is a little confusing, or maybe it's just that
features aren't functional yet. The primary navigation is not apparent to me.

